

A Rigged Game - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/02/a-rigged-game.html

======
swombat
I'm not sure what all the swearing adds to this article. Chill out, man.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
It was my initial reaction to this post by Jordan Cooper:
[http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/full-of-
potenti...](http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/full-of-potential-
full-of-shit/)

"So today I am 28 years old. When I was 24 I used to look at other Associates
at venture capital firms who were 27 and 28 years old and think to myself
“well, I’m four years ahead of these guys.” When I was 26 and founding my
first company I used to look at 30 year old founders and think “well, I’m 4
years ahead of these guys.” Now that I’m 28, I look around at my peers and I’m
pretty much right smack in the middle, not really “ahead” of anyone. And
what’s worse is, 2 years from now, I’m going to look around and start to say
“well, I’m 2 years behind these guys.” It’s already happening. I spend time
with a guy like Chris Hughes (26 I think) and leave thinking “well, I’m 2
years WAY behind that guy.”...

Hence the cursing.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Hence the cursing."

While it may make sense in light of your internal narrative, to an outsider
like me it's immensely distracting. So much so that I ended up not caring
about whatever point you were trying to make. Instead, I was trying to figure
out why people try to write like angry disaffected hipsters.

------
andreyf
Well, it's certainly a fool's errand to strive honor or recognition as ends in
themselves. However, one may hope that being truly outstandingly useful in
society may have the side-effect of social recognition.

------
raganwald
_A strange game. The only winning move is not to play._

~~~
z8000
Broderick enters "ZERO" instead of "0" for the number of players, which made
me chuckle.

I suppose a more modern version of WOPR might simulate WoW.

    
    
        Number of players?
        ONE MILLION SEVEN HUNDRED THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED FORTY TWO
        Initializing...
    
    

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHWjlCaIrQo>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
There are several things that make me smile, grin, chuckle or groan:

Launch codes being found one character at a time

\- "Plasma to the Face" when the game of Tic-Tac-Toe is found to be a draw

\- The _long_ list of scenarios

\- The completely gormless expression on the General's face during the playout
of the scenarios

\- Falken typing "Hello Joshua" so quickly and without looking.

That said, and put in its time, it's a surprisingly good film. I remember
watching it in the cinema - it is better on the big screen - and it was there
I learned about the existence backdoors and a few other things. That started
my interest in hacking. Before that I'd just written a compiler and a booking
system.

------
CamperBob
FTA: "Honor. Being honor-driven is about seeking recognition from society and
your peers."

No, honor is the quality of doing the right thing when _nobody_ is looking.

Or maybe he only pays the snack box at the office when the boss is behind him?

~~~
sliverstorm
You're getting honor confused with character, if we believe J.C. Watts -
"Character is doing the right thing when nobody's looking"

The two are similar; someone with strong character is by definition honorable.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
> _The two are similar; someone with strong character is by definition
> honorable._

Not quite - someone with a _good_ strong character is necessarily honorable.
Some villians have strong character.

------
BearOfNH
Sounds like something Tyler Durden might have said.

